# [MIUI] CWM problems.



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I made the switch from CM7 (froyo kernel) to MIUI Gingerbread a few days ago.
The "cool factor" on my phone has definitely improved. MIUI is sweet! I've no idea why I held my nose up to it for so long.

Anyway.
It seems The DXC 1.9.23 MIUI that I flashed seems to have automatically updated me to CWM 5.0.2.0.
Bummer. My understanding is these backups aren't compatible with 2.5.0.7?
I THINK that may have something to do with my problem...maybe.
I can't seem to get the "Power Menu" to reboot me into CWM.

I wanted to flash my old BootAnimation back on now that I've decided to stick with MIUI.
Holding the power button and selecting Reboot into CWM brought up an expected SU dialog.
I accepted. I'll attach a screenshot of the package...as it just seems funny to me.
Nothing happens.
No reboot. Nothing.
All the other options work.
Hotboot...bootloader...stock recovery...reboot...

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAG8/KsjoeUVI_aY/s576/20111001_063054.jpg
Also, that file on my SD card that it's referencing to doesn't seem to exist.
But I've no idea if that is normal or not.
=] <----Noob.
Rebooting into CWM via ROM manager works fine, however. So I'm confused.

Any ideas?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

In rom manager flash clockwork as droid x 2nd-init and try the power menu again.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Actually should have said that...
I deleted the ClockworkMod folder in order to get Rom Manager to ask for my device version again.
Selected 2nd-init and flashed.
No go.


----------

